# Hoodman Loupe



## JPAZ (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi,

This topic has come up in a few threads but has not been expounded upon. Obviously, the M has, as its virtue, reasonable IQ in a small package. But, there are times it is just difficult to see the LCD, even if the screen is "brightened." So, at the suggestion of some, I've thought about something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Hoodman-H-LPP3-HoodLoupe-Professional-3-Inch/dp/B001N0KEWU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375823796&sr=8-1&keywords=Hoodman+loupe

My first concern is, even though some of the touchscreen functions can be done from the buttons and wheel, this would be cumbersome. I suppose one could set things up, then apply the device to the screen to see what is being shot, then move on but this seems like a lot of extra effort. Second, the small camera just got bigger.

Anyone out there used this or something like it on the M for still photos? How did that work out?


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 7, 2013)

Guess nobody has tried this?


----------



## kejur (Aug 7, 2013)

I mentioned in another post the Kaiser Digishield. It's a hood for the LCD screen that doesn't require adhesive because it uses the cameras tripod thread to connect to it. I haven't tried this yet, but it looks promising and doesn't prevent usage of the LCD touchscreen.


----------



## bholliman (Aug 7, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> Guess nobody has tried this?



I have the same question you do. I like the idea of the loupe, but am not sure how you could effectively use the touch screen with it on. My perception is that taking the loupe on and off would be a pain...

Curious to see if anybody has tried one of these.


----------



## nda (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes I have this but use it on a 5d2, I use it when I'm shooting landscapes when can't see the LCD due to the sun glare, but I don't have it permanently attached to the LCD I have it around my neck on a lanyard and just hold it up to the LCD to check the shot, levels, composition, etc. It works great, just blocks out the sun so you can see what your doing mine also has a magnification factor of x2.5 so when looking at your LCD through the loupe the image is enlarged


----------



## bholliman (Aug 7, 2013)

nda said:


> Yes I have this but use it on a 5d2, I use it when I'm shooting landscapes when can't see the LCD due to the sun glare, but I don't have it permanently attached to the LCD I have it around my neck on a lanyard and just hold it up to the LCD to check the shot, levels, composition, etc. It works great, just blocks out the sun so you can see what your doing mine also has a magnification factor of x2.5 so when looking at your LCD through the loupe the image is enlarged



How does it attach to the camera? Would taking it off and on be pretty easy on an EOS-M?


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 7, 2013)

kejur said:


> I mentioned in another post the Kaiser Digishield. It's a hood for the LCD screen that doesn't require adhesive because it uses the cameras tripod thread to connect to it. I haven't tried this yet, but it looks promising and doesn't prevent usage of the LCD touchscreen.



This looks interesting. Anyone out there tried it?


----------



## fugu82 (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't attach it, just have it hanging around my neck, and kinda set it against the screen in bright sunlight. Awkward, but beats shooting blind.

That should work with a touchscreen, but you may want to borrow one first.


----------



## BoneDoc (Aug 8, 2013)

It's easy to do if you shoot one handed. Just hold the loupe with one hand and the camera with the other. The camera is still somewhat stabilized because it's resting against the loupe. Afterwards, just let the loupe hang from your neck. The only thing is that you have to preselect your af point.

I consider this tool invaluable when shooting in bright sunlight. It helps me judge exposure, color, etc, without relying on histogram.


----------



## bholliman (Aug 8, 2013)

Could the same loupe be used on my 6D and 7D?


----------



## fugu82 (Aug 8, 2013)

It should fit against any 3" screen. Works fine on my 5D3, which has a 3.2".


----------



## bholliman (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for the information on the Hoodman loupe. I will borrow one to see how it works out.


----------



## BoneDoc (Aug 13, 2013)

Works great on my 6D


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 13, 2013)

I use the Hoodman, and it works fine.

My only problem is that sometimes, it is difficult to hold the loupe to the camera, work the controls, and move the two together.

Here is another link to one that mounts to the tripod mount. I have no experience with it, but I like their strap.

http://carryspeed.com/collections/viewfinders


----------

